# What boots do pros wear?



## lewis16 (Aug 23, 2009)

i was contemplating the other day, whats best, composite cap saw bots or good old steelys.
Watch this and you decide;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pequmgt21Lw


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine are steel toe but some electric companies don't want line clearance trimmers with steel toe, therefore my other boots are composite.


----------



## lewis16 (Aug 24, 2009)

makes sense, i love my steel toe cap boots, so comfy, i have a pair of composite caps for some reason, all though i am not qualified to use a saw legally at work they still issued me with cc boots, i have to wear them when we go out and use saws


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 24, 2009)

Haix Protectors


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 26, 2009)

1) don't hit your foot with the saw. 
2) lot more than the toe area to hit, so, see #1


----------

